# Advice please



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

hi there looking for some advice I have 2 ferrets cheekie and coco i would realy love more they are brill pets but what i would like to know is if I get more could they live all together ? eny advice woould be great


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ive seen them be introduced to each other and it be successful, but i spose like with every animal you introduce them on neutral territory and take it slow and do not leave them on there own.


----------



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for the advice


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

It isn't always guaranteed that they will all live happily ever after.
I originally had 2 hobs. I thought 2 Jills would even things up. (all neutered/spayed)
They all met up on neutral territory, the RSPCA centre, seemed to get on so we brought them home.
3 years later I have 2 groups of 2, in the original pairings, 2 hobs, 2 jills.
One of the jills and 1 of the hobs cannot tolerate each other and World War F erupts if they come into contact with each other.
My big albino boy gets on with everyone, but Kev the poley is a bit more fussy and Sophie just wants to kill Kevin!.


----------



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

oh rite i see i supose its like everything some will get on and some wont not sure what to do realy want more cause they are brill pets thanks for your help xXx


----------



## kiathepooch (Aug 26, 2011)

FourFerrets said:


> It isn't always guaranteed that they will all live happily ever after.
> I originally had 2 hobs. I thought 2 Jills would even things up. (all neutered/spayed)....
> I have 2 groups of 2, in the original pairings, 2 hobs, 2 jills.
> One of the jills and 1 of the hobs cannot tolerate each other and World War F erupts if they come into contact with each other.


This!!if you change the names,it could be my house!

I always say the more the merrier...im thinking again of trying to rehome some more ferrets to mix with mine,but i might take a little longer before i actually move them in.


----------

